# Does anyone know what this is?



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone seen this beautiful blanket before? Is is a pretty pattern


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Gorgeous. It looks like a modified basket weave pattern.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm sure there was a post about this a couple of days ago try search at the top of the page


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Gorgeous. It looks like a modified basket weave pattern.


I agree that this is a modified basket weave. I've seen it before but can't remember where.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

It appears to be in a book of 20 throws. knitpicks has the book for $12+ also on Amazon didn't look at their price. Think it was called martindales


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Really like the pattern but don't know what it is. Haven't seen it before. Sorry to be of no help--just admiring the pattern!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It is in this book -
20 Easy Knitted Throws by Martingale *© 2013*


----------



## craftybint (Nov 6, 2014)

It's a double basket weave, i have done numerous scarves with it. recipe here
http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/double-basket.htm


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

It's not a double basketweave. Does anyone know what book it's from?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

deercreek said:


> It's not a double basketweave. Does anyone know what book it's from?





galaxycraft said:


> It is in this book -
> 20 Easy Knitted Throws by Martingale *© 2013*


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basket-weave-tote

use bulky or super bulky yarn


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> It is in this book -
> 20 Easy Knitted Throws by Martingale *© 2013*


Was in my local Joann's store yesterday and saw this book there. You could find it in a stitch pattern dictionary. I'm sure another KP user will give you some links. If you want to buy the book with the pattern, it's sold on Knit Picks at a discount price.

http://www.knitpicks.com/Books/20_Easy_Knitted_Blankets_and_Throws__D32160.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Basket weave variation. One I have thought about doing but never have.


----------



## dlarkin (Jan 25, 2013)

There is a pattern for Ameeta Scarf on Ravelry that has an interesting basket weave pattern.


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

DeerCreek- It looks sort of like a basket weave, only with fewer rows in each basket. It is lovely! Thanks for sharing! : )


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I tend to judge a pattern by its borders. I just wish the publishers would include them in the pictures they use. Basketweave patterns are in my top two favorites!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

It's a lovely pattern!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> Gorgeous. It looks like a modified basket weave pattern.


That's what I thought too.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

deercreek said:


> Has anyone seen this beautiful blanket before? Is is a pretty pattern


Oh this is so funny. A friend just finished this basket weave type blanket. Itcwascthevfurst time ID seen it.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Has anyone seen this beautiful blanket before? Is is a pretty pattern


Love that stitch pattern, that's one that I must remember and that's not easy for an old man.


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Has anyone seen this beautiful blanket before? Is is a pretty pattern


Love that stitch pattern, that's one that I must remember and that's not easy for an old man.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Old ladies have to try hard too.



Don Ashton said:


> Love that stitch pattern, that's one that I must remember and that's not easy for an old man.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I'm sure there was a post about this a couple of days ago try search at the top of the page


Yes, it was - that's where I've seen it before! ;-) And actually, somebody wrote out the pattern for it, from the picture. It was sometime in the last week or so - I was at my mother-in-law's Tuesday-Saturday, and she gets such poor internet service that I didn't check in at this forum, so it may have been a little bit before last week.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

deercreek said:


> Has anyone seen this beautiful blanket before? Is is a pretty pattern


There is a very similar pattern on Ravelry called Garden Gate by Martingale.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

I see you've already gotten your answer. Just wanted to say thanks for posting it - it is such a pretty pattern.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Basket Weave...


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Basket Weave...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful....I wonder if they have the crocheted patern for this one.. very pretty


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> It is in this book -
> 20 Easy Knitted Throws by Martingale *© 2013*


See Galaxy - this is why I think you are so special - you always have a great answer and always on the first page! I will defend you against any ruffians anytime.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

:lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You might want to look at knit and purl stitches in a stitch dictionary; I'm sure you'd find the pattern there.

I made a scarf for a friend in this pattern some years ago, and it turned out really well.

Hazel


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

I made a cowl with that pattern! I got it on Ravelry. It's called "Darkside Cowl". http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/darkside-cowl


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

craftybint said:


> It's a double basket weave, i have done numerous scarves with it. recipe here
> http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/double-basket.htm


I cannot see how this is the pattern in the blanket. It looks totally different to me. It is very nice, but not the same.


----------



## bdejong (Jun 5, 2011)

After taking a second look, I realize you are right! I love both patterns though.


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

I like the receipe, and I like doing basket-weave, so I will definately be makeing this ..... 
and I thank you !


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I like it, pretty pattern.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

It would be a great one because it is reversible. I like it. 

Robin


----------



## Sheila Payne (Mar 30, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. I believe it is a modification of the basket weave. I would suggest trying a small swatch first til you get it right


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's the forum post I was thinking was similar:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-301591-1.html


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

no, but sure looks good


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Swatch: circular n. US#10-6mm
worsted yarn
:thumbup:


----------



## idabit (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, so true - It s Reversable ! !


----------



## BigIslandKnitter (Jul 28, 2012)

I agree with the previous poster who suggested the stitch used on the Ameea scarf. Pattern is free on Ravelry....

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ameeta-scarf


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

my mother knitted me a long length jacket in that stitch years ago. I was lovely


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

It looks like a some type of basket weave stitch. Try looking on Ravelry, it is free to join. Just type in knit basket weave afghan and see what comes up.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

craftybint said:


> It's a double basket weave, i have done numerous scarves with it. recipe here
> http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/double-basket.htm


I was going to say the same thing. I found it in my book, "Stitch Library, The Knitter's Bible," Claire Crompton, Author, 2010.


----------



## suzybcool (Sep 30, 2012)

deercreek said:


> Has anyone seen this beautiful blanket before? Is is a pretty pattern


The same photo and pattern information can be found here: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/garden-gate
Also here: http://www.shopmartingale.com/ but you need to click on knitting, at the top of the page, then on 20 Easy Knitted Blankets and Throws - From the Staff at Martingale, down toward the middle of the page, then click on the photo of the blue throw. Then if you click on the arrow on the right until you get to photo 6/21. You will see an exact duplicate of the photo that you posted.


----------



## Sandy3598 (Jan 30, 2011)

These are not the afghan but these are close to the stitch pattern.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basket-weave-scarf-12

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tea-time---basketweave

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/double-basketweave-square

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/keath-tweed-scarf

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ameeta-scarf


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

craftybint said:


> It's a double basket weave, i have done numerous scarves with it. recipe here
> http://knitting.about.com/od/stitchglossary/g/double-basket.htm


Thank you, I have copied it!


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you for all your help


----------



## demitybaughman (Oct 31, 2014)

I think that's a good pattern for my next project - granddaughter's HS graduation in May.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Its not the same as the double basket weave as that has verticals in sets of 3 stitches.

The set up row for this pattern would be k4, p2 across the row, finishing with k4. The 6st gs bar sits on top of alternate sets of 2p stitches, ie you wil be working k10, p2, and I guess we'll be 4 rows deep. .

Once the bar is completed, there are 2 more rows of k4, p2, and the next gs bar is above the other alternate set of p2s.

On the return rows, the k4 p2 rows will be p4, k2 as needed, on the gs bar rows it will be k2 behind the p2, and p2, k6, p2 behind the k10. 

Hope you can understand this. This is about the first blanket I've been tempted by, so now I need to track down some super chunky yarn.


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Suzybcool is exactly right - the pattern is Garden Gate on page 15 of the booklet entitled, "20 Easy Knitted Blankets And Throws" from the staff at Martingale. I just got my booklet from eBay for $8.04, the lowest price I could find. It is a great book with lots of nice patterns.


----------

